# Who do you blame more?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

For the lack of tipping.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The Russians.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> The Russians.


Yup, those dam Russians.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uber ads are pretty blunt about what Uber thinks about tipping. Most people think its as much of a faux pas to tip an Uber Partner as it is tip a stewardess, a city transit bus driver, or their urologist.

*>>>No cash, no tip, no hassle*
*You rate, we listen*
Choose your ride and set your location. You'll see your driver's picture and vehicle details, and can track their arrival on the map.

When you arrive at your destination, just hop out-we'll automatically charge the credit card on file. And there's no need to tip.<<<


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The user only uses the application as the provider tells him to. I find it hard to fault the user for that.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber ads are pretty blunt about what Uber thinks about tipping. Most people think its as much of a faux pas to tip an Uber Partner as it is tip a stewardess, a city transit bus driver, or their urologist.
> 
> *>>>No cash, no tip, no hassle*
> *You rate, we listen*
> ...


Hi, ILS, Where did you see this ad?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberbrethren said:


> Hi, ILS, Where did you see this ad?


I'm sorry I would have posted the link if I didn't think everyone saw this already.

https://www.uber.com/ride/


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sorry I would have posted the link if I didn't think everyone saw this already.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/ride/


Thanks for posting. The no tipping thing could not be more prominent. Would be interesting to know how many riders really use Uber because there is no tip option versus how much goodwill it would do for drivers.


----------

